# South Africa



## feduptaxpayer

A few decades ago our Canadian politicians and the controlled elite media were making a big fuss over apartheid in South Africa. Boycotts of South African products were the order of the day. Eventually, the white regime of South Africa handed power over to Nelson Mandella. Now if one takes the time and goes to Youtube and types in South Africa violence against whites, one will really see apartheid happening all over again except this time it is the whites that are on the receiving end. Incidents of beatings,robbery,rape,theft of land and murder are occouring everyday by Mandela and his communist thugs and nothing is said by our "free" media who like to make us all feel that we will always get the "truth" from our "uncontrolled media". I think that it is about time that we started to hear a lot more from our news media about what is happening against the white people of South Africa. Why are there no boycotts now? Why is South Africa allowed to continue to do what they are doing to whites without the media and our politicians saying anything? Why? Because that would be considered politically incorrect to do so? Yup, me thinks so.  

From my take on this, I think that what happens to white people should never be exposed by the media. Only what whites do to non-whites have to become front page news. It certainly appears to look like the controlled media is anti-white. Am I wrong on this? Unless someone can prove to me otherwise, it looks like that is the case alright.


----------



## Toro

Why is this in the Canada section?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Toro said:


> Why is this in the Canada section?





And why not?  Read it again and let me know if you have figured it out yet?  


Hint: I did mention Canadian politicians and Canadian media. Go from there.


----------



## California Girl

feduptaxpayer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the Canada section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why not?  Read it again and let me know if you have figured it out yet?
> 
> 
> Hint: I did mention Canadian politicians and Canadian media. Go from there.
Click to expand...


Yea, cuz no other country's media covered the collapse of apartheid at all. The Canadian media collapsed that evil system all by itself. 

What a prat.


----------



## California Girl

Toro said:


> Why is this in the Canada section?



I don't like to rush to judgement but, it appears that the OP may be suffering from stupidity.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

California Girl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the Canada section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to rush to judgement but, it appears that the OP may be suffering from stupidity.
Click to expand...



What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?


----------



## Canucklehead

feduptaxpayer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the Canada section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to rush to judgement but, it appears that the OP may be suffering from stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
Click to expand...


What are you smoking?

*points to address bar* This IS "US Message Boards". If anything, we Canadians are out of place.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Canucklehead said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to rush to judgement but, it appears that the OP may be suffering from stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> *points to address bar* This IS "US Message Boards". If anything, we Canadians are out of place.
Click to expand...



Unh? So just what do you mean by "we Canadians are out of place"? So what are you snorting, BC bud?


----------



## Canucklehead

feduptaxpayer said:


> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> *points to address bar* This IS "US Message Boards". If anything, we Canadians are out of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unh? So just what do you mean by "we Canadians are out of place"? So what are you snorting, BC bud?
Click to expand...


I seriously hope you are an immigrant and not a product of our education system, because that would be a dark mark upon one of the best education systems on the planet.

I mean this is an American forum. Its very name "US Message Board" is pretty damn good evidence in my favour.

If "California Girl" is out of place because she's in the "Canada" section as you claim, we Canadians are out of place because the whole damn forum is American.

Please, just pull your head out of your ass for just five seconds and read what I write. Thank you. I can't believe I had to spell it out for you.



Edit: Oh and by the way, BUDdy, you don't "snort" BC Bud. BC Bud is marijuana. I've never heard of anyone snorting marijuana and if you have, that might go a long ways to explaining a few things.


----------



## JenyEliza

feduptaxpayer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the Canada section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to rush to judgement but, it appears that the OP may be suffering from stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
Click to expand...


Ummmm.  The latter.  

She claims to be from California, living in England**. And now wandering around the Canadian section taking pot-shots at you.   

Nice chick, eh?   


Edited to please the seriously retarded and stupid c*ntlickers in this thread.  One of them lives in England.


----------



## Si modo

feduptaxpayer said:


> A few decades ago our Canadian politicians and the controlled elite media were making a big fuss over apartheid in South Africa. Boycotts of South African products were the order of the day. Eventually, the white regime of South Africa handed power over to Nelson Mandella. Now if one takes the time and goes to Youtube and types in South Africa violence against whites, one will really see apartheid happening all over again except this time it is the whites that are on the receiving end. Incidents of beatings,robbery,rape,theft of land and murder are occouring everyday by Mandela and his communist thugs and nothing is said by our "free" media who like to make us all feel that we will always get the "truth" from our "uncontrolled media". I think that it is about time that we started to hear a lot more from our news media about what is happening against the white people of South Africa. Why are there no boycotts now? Why is South Africa allowed to continue to do what they are doing to whites without the media and our politicians saying anything? Why? Because that would be considered politically incorrect to do so? Yup, me thinks so.
> 
> From my take on this, I think that what happens to white people should never be exposed by the media. Only what whites do to non-whites have to become front page news. It certainly appears to look like the controlled media is anti-white. Am I wrong on this? Unless someone can prove to me otherwise, it looks like that is the case alright.



I'm all for an unbiased media reporting just the facts.  But, I'm wondering if you think the black South Africans had a cakewalk, specifically safe from wanton (or any other) violence from whites, under apartheid.  We'll just focus on violence for the moment and save lack of freedoms for a different discussion.


----------



## California Girl

JenyEliza said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to rush to judgement but, it appears that the OP may be suffering from stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm.  The latter.
> 
> She claims to be from California, living in London. And now wandering around the Canadian section taking pot-shots at you.
> 
> Nice chick, eh?
Click to expand...


And you claim to have graduated high school. So why aren't you smart enough to know that England does not mean London. What a seriously stupid 'graduate' you are.

Just for fun, JenyE, why don't you provide the evidence that I've ever said I live in London.... Otherwise, you are not just stupid, you're also a liar.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm.  The latter.
> 
> She claims to be from California, living in London. And now wandering around the Canadian section taking pot-shots at you.
> 
> Nice chick, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you claim to have graduated high school. So why aren't you smart enough to know that England does not mean London. What a seriously stupid 'graduate' you are.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Canucklehead

Lovin' the ambiance of this thread


----------



## California Girl

Canucklehead said:


> Lovin' the ambiance of this thread



I know. 

Oh and I like what you've done with the place.... It looks more..... more..... American now.


----------



## Canucklehead

California Girl said:


> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' the ambiance of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> Oh and I like what you've done with the place.... It looks more..... more..... American now.
Click to expand...


Oh say, I can see that now. Just stating facts lol.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Canucklehead said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> *points to address bar* This IS "US Message Boards". If anything, we Canadians are out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unh? So just what do you mean by "we Canadians are out of place"? So what are you snorting, BC bud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously hope you are an immigrant and not a product of our education system, because that would be a dark mark upon one of the best education systems on the planet.
> 
> I mean this is an American forum. Its very name "US Message Board" is pretty damn good evidence in my favour.
> 
> If "California Girl" is out of place because she's in the "Canada" section as you claim, we Canadians are out of place because the whole damn forum is American.
> 
> Please, just pull your head out of your ass for just five seconds and read what I write. Thank you. I can't believe I had to spell it out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and by the way, BUDdy, you don't "snort" BC Bud. BC Bud is marijuana. I've never heard of anyone snorting marijuana and if you have, that might go a long ways to explaining a few things.
Click to expand...



Chill out buddy, a slight error was made on my part. I meant smoking, not snorting. See, even I can admit I can make a mistake. Could you? Probably not because from your response your Mr. Perfect because you were educated in the best educational system on the planet.  

Anyway, in response to your question, no I am not an immigrant, and yes I am a product of your best educational system on the planet. I guess that it is not one of the best or working as well anymore? I just proved that, eh?     

I think that I am a little to fat to be able to even look at my ass let alone get my head up there. Geez, so sorry you had to spell it out for me. I tell you, some people's kids, eh?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Si modo said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few decades ago our Canadian politicians and the controlled elite media were making a big fuss over apartheid in South Africa. Boycotts of South African products were the order of the day. Eventually, the white regime of South Africa handed power over to Nelson Mandella. Now if one takes the time and goes to Youtube and types in South Africa violence against whites, one will really see apartheid happening all over again except this time it is the whites that are on the receiving end. Incidents of beatings,robbery,rape,theft of land and murder are occouring everyday by Mandela and his communist thugs and nothing is said by our "free" media who like to make us all feel that we will always get the "truth" from our "uncontrolled media". I think that it is about time that we started to hear a lot more from our news media about what is happening against the white people of South Africa. Why are there no boycotts now? Why is South Africa allowed to continue to do what they are doing to whites without the media and our politicians saying anything? Why? Because that would be considered politically incorrect to do so? Yup, me thinks so.
> 
> From my take on this, I think that what happens to white people should never be exposed by the media. Only what whites do to non-whites have to become front page news. It certainly appears to look like the controlled media is anti-white. Am I wrong on this? Unless someone can prove to me otherwise, it looks like that is the case alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for an unbiased media reporting just the facts.  But, I'm wondering if you think the black South Africans had a cakewalk, specifically safe from wanton (or any other) violence from whites, under apartheid.  We'll just focus on violence for the moment and save lack of freedoms for a different discussion.
Click to expand...




Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on. From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them. They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.  
All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. I thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves, not to exact revenge.


----------



## Canucklehead

I do make mistakes and have no problem admitting so. However, the number of instances in which I do make mistakes is considerably fewer because I tend to think before I speak/type.


----------



## Toro

EDIT - never mind.

Dude, you're not substantiating your comment about "world's best education system" when you are commenting on South Africa's history.

Still don't know why this is in the Canada section.  I don't recall South Africa ever being a part of Canada.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Canucklehead said:


> I do make mistakes and have no problem admitting so. However, the number of instances in which I do make mistakes is considerably fewer because I tend to think before I speak/type.




And I here I thought you were trying to give me the impression that you knew it all. How silly of me. So, I jump the gun once in awhile, big deal. It's not my intention to mislead. But I do find at most times that people are just to slow to get the drift of what is being said. You really have to spell it out for them. I think that maybe they do that just to try and avoid the topic and prefer to instead create confrontation. An old commie rick.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

feduptaxpayer said:


> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this "California" girl doing in the Canada section? She must be lost or, ummmm, stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> *points to address bar* This IS "US Message Boards". If anything, we Canadians are out of place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unh? So just what do you mean by "we Canadians are out of place"? So what are you snorting, BC bud?
Click to expand...


Yup, I screwed up on that one. Aw well, I never said I was perfect. Anyway, forget it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Canucklehead said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you smoking?
> 
> *points to address bar* This IS "US Message Boards". If anything, we Canadians are out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unh? So just what do you mean by "we Canadians are out of place"? So what are you snorting, BC bud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously hope you are an immigrant and not a product of our education system, because that would be a dark mark upon one of the best education systems on the planet.
> 
> I mean this is an American forum. Its very name "US Message Board" is pretty damn good evidence in my favour.
> 
> If "California Girl" is out of place because she's in the "Canada" section as you claim, we Canadians are out of place because the whole damn forum is American.
> 
> Please, just pull your head out of your ass for just five seconds and read what I write. Thank you. I can't believe I had to spell it out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and by the way, BUDdy, you don't "snort" BC Bud. BC Bud is marijuana. I've never heard of anyone snorting marijuana and if you have, that might go a long ways to explaining a few things.
Click to expand...




I've met a lot of Canadians and liked every one of them - except feduploser.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SpidermanTuba said:


> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unh? So just what do you mean by "we Canadians are out of place"? So what are you snorting, BC bud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously hope you are an immigrant and not a product of our education system, because that would be a dark mark upon one of the best education systems on the planet.
> 
> I mean this is an American forum. Its very name "US Message Board" is pretty damn good evidence in my favour.
> 
> If "California Girl" is out of place because she's in the "Canada" section as you claim, we Canadians are out of place because the whole damn forum is American.
> 
> Please, just pull your head out of your ass for just five seconds and read what I write. Thank you. I can't believe I had to spell it out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and by the way, BUDdy, you don't "snort" BC Bud. BC Bud is marijuana. I've never heard of anyone snorting marijuana and if you have, that might go a long ways to explaining a few things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've met a lot of Canadians and liked every one of them - except feduploser.
Click to expand...



Oh joy. Now the question I have to ask is did any of those Canadians like you?


----------



## JenyEliza

feduptaxpayer said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few decades ago our Canadian politicians and the controlled elite media were making a big fuss over apartheid in South Africa. Boycotts of South African products were the order of the day. Eventually, the white regime of South Africa handed power over to Nelson Mandella. Now if one takes the time and goes to Youtube and types in South Africa violence against whites, one will really see apartheid happening all over again except this time it is the whites that are on the receiving end. Incidents of beatings,robbery,rape,theft of land and murder are occouring everyday by Mandela and his communist thugs and nothing is said by our "free" media who like to make us all feel that we will always get the "truth" from our "uncontrolled media". I think that it is about time that we started to hear a lot more from our news media about what is happening against the white people of South Africa. Why are there no boycotts now? Why is South Africa allowed to continue to do what they are doing to whites without the media and our politicians saying anything? Why? Because that would be considered politically incorrect to do so? Yup, me thinks so.
> 
> From my take on this, I think that what happens to white people should never be exposed by the media. Only what whites do to non-whites have to become front page news. It certainly appears to look like the controlled media is anti-white. Am I wrong on this? Unless someone can prove to me otherwise, it looks like that is the case alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for an unbiased media reporting just the facts.  But, I'm wondering if you think the black South Africans had a cakewalk, specifically safe from wanton (or any other) violence from whites, under apartheid.  We'll just focus on violence for the moment and save lack of freedoms for a different discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on. From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them. They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.
> All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. I* thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves,* not to exact revenge.
Click to expand...


In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.

This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

JenyEliza said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for an unbiased media reporting just the facts.  But, I'm wondering if you think the black South Africans had a cakewalk, specifically safe from wanton (or any other) violence from whites, under apartheid.  We'll just focus on violence for the moment and save lack of freedoms for a different discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on. From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them. They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.
> All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. I* thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves,* not to exact revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.
> 
> This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.
Click to expand...





In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.


----------



## JenyEliza

SpidermanTuba said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on. From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them. They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.
> All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. I* thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves,* not to exact revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.
> 
> This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
Click to expand...


If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?  Just like if the British Crown hadn't starved out all the Irish Catholics and stolen their homes and land, I wouldn't be American.

Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.  Even though it meant my family were indentured servants upon arrival (to pay for their passage on the ship across the Atlantic--that is, those who didn't die of dysentery during the trip and made into fish food).  

Think about that for a bit, would ya.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

JenyEliza said:


> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?


My people immigrated from Sicily during the later half of the 19th century. I'm the first 3rd generation Sicilian born in my family, you fucking cracker whore.


> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.


I think as part of the oil spill settlement they ought to have to agree to take your cracker ass back.


----------



## pinqy

feduptaxpayer said:


> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on.


First we have to differentiate between Government and Individual actions.  During Apartheid, it was the Government enforcing racial restricitons for the 4 official races and limiting and controlling people on the basis of race, in favor of Whites.  Current violence and racial conflict is not Governement sactioned, but rather the extreme effects of poverty and violence.


[qutoe] From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them.[/quote]
Yes, and no.  There were already native tribes, and I don't discount some immigration for skilled Blacks/Coloreds/Indians, but it was hardly widespread for Blacks.  Swaziland is nominally independent country entirely surrounded by South Africa that was meant as a "homeland" for Blacks, but is and was a country of such abject poverty that many Blacks did "immigrate" to SA when they could.  But that's not what you were talking about.



> They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.


Native Blacks could not come and go so much.  
[qutoe]All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. [/quote]Because it's not the government.  Contrast to Zimbabwe where the violence against Whites IS governmnet sanctioned (unofficially) and there is strong political and media outcry against it.



> I thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves, not to exact revenge.


Do you have evidence that it's the Blacks in power..the government...that is committing these crimes?


----------



## JenyEliza

SpidermanTuba said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?
> 
> 
> 
> My people immigrated from Sicily during the later half of the 19th century. I'm the first 3rd generation Sicilian born in my family, you fucking cracker whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think as part of the oil spill settlement they ought to have to agree to take your cracker ass back.
Click to expand...


Dumbass, I'm IRISH, not BRITISH.

Learn the difference.  They are two different islands.  Completely separated by water.  

You stupidfuck.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SpidermanTuba said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on. From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them. They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.
> All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. I* thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves,* not to exact revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.
> 
> This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
Click to expand...



Did you not read what was written above? Read it again, one brick short of a load. At least the Europeans brought some semblance of civility to people whom killed one another and  ate each other for dinner. Your such an ignorant fella. Does it come natural to you? Yup.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

JenyEliza said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?
> 
> 
> 
> My people immigrated from Sicily during the later half of the 19th century. I'm the first 3rd generation Sicilian born in my family, you fucking cracker whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think as part of the oil spill settlement they ought to have to agree to take your cracker ass back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I'm IRISH, not BRITISH.
> 
> Learn the difference.  They are two different islands.  Completely separated by water.
> 
> You stupidfuck.
Click to expand...


Last I checked the British control the north part of it. They can deposit your ass there, the rest is up to you.


I'm just trying to be realistic. The Irish themselves are too busy eating potatoes, sucking down whiskey, and getting ass fucked by Leprechauns to come get you.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JenyEliza said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.
> 
> This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?  Just like if the British Crown hadn't starved out all the Irish Catholics and stolen their homes and land, I wouldn't be American.
> 
> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.  Even though it meant my family were indentured servants upon arrival (to pay for their passage on the ship across the Atlantic--that is, those who didn't die of dysentery during the trip and made into fish food).
> 
> Think about that for a bit, would ya.
Click to expand...



I don't really think that this guy knows how to think. And he is quite good at showing how ignorant and rude he can be. I guess that somethings just come natural to him.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

feduptaxpayer said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.
> 
> This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what was written above? Read it again, one brick short of a load. At least the Europeans brought some semblance of civility to people whom killed one another and  ate each other for dinner. Your such an ignorant fella. Does it come natural to you? Yup.
Click to expand...




You've got to be the biggest dumb-fuck there ever was.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

JenyEliza said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?
> 
> 
> 
> My people immigrated from Sicily during the later half of the 19th century. I'm the first 3rd generation Sicilian born in my family, you fucking cracker whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think as part of the oil spill settlement they ought to have to agree to take your cracker ass back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I'm IRISH, not BRITISH.
> 
> Learn the difference.  They are two different islands.  Completely separated by water.
> 
> You stupidfuck.
Click to expand...




When your slimy Irish ancestors made their way to this continent they were under *BRITISH RULE.* so SUCK ON IT


----------



## SpidermanTuba

feduptaxpayer said:


> I don't really think that this guy knows how to
> think.



Brilliant argument!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

pinqy said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on.
> 
> 
> 
> First we have to differentiate between Government and Individual actions.  During Apartheid, it was the Government enforcing racial restricitons for the 4 official races and limiting and controlling people on the basis of race, in favor of Whites.  Current violence and racial conflict is not Governement sactioned, but rather the extreme effects of poverty and violence.
> 
> 
> [qutoe] From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them.
Click to expand...

Yes, and no.  There were already native tribes, and I don't discount some immigration for skilled Blacks/Coloreds/Indians, but it was hardly widespread for Blacks.  Swaziland is nominally independent country entirely surrounded by South Africa that was meant as a "homeland" for Blacks, but is and was a country of such abject poverty that many Blacks did "immigrate" to SA when they could.  But that's not what you were talking about.



> They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.


Native Blacks could not come and go so much.  
[qutoe]All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. [/quote]Because it's not the government.  Contrast to Zimbabwe where the violence against Whites IS governmnet sanctioned (unofficially) and there is strong political and media outcry against it.



> I thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves, not to exact revenge.


Do you have evidence that it's the Blacks in power..the government...that is committing these crimes?[/QUOTE]


Go do an internet search and type in anything that may relate to racism against whites in South Africa. Even youtube can give you the information you want by going there and typing in the samething. That is where I found and got most of my information.


----------



## JenyEliza

SpidermanTuba said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people immigrated from Sicily during the later half of the 19th century. I'm the first 3rd generation Sicilian born in my family, you fucking cracker whore.
> 
> I think as part of the oil spill settlement they ought to have to agree to take your cracker ass back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I'm IRISH, not BRITISH.
> 
> Learn the difference.  They are two different islands.  Completely separated by water.
> 
> You stupidfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your slimy Irish ancestors made their way to this continent they were under *BRITISH RULE.* so SUCK ON IT
Click to expand...


Fuck off you stupid illterate greasy WOP!  

SUCK ON THAT....


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SpidermanTuba said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what was written above? Read it again, one brick short of a load. At least the Europeans brought some semblance of civility to people whom killed one another and  ate each other for dinner. Your such an ignorant fella. Does it come natural to you? Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to be the biggest dumb-fuck there ever was.
Click to expand...



C'mon, let's be honest here, no one can beat you for the title of the "biggest dumb-fuck" there ever was. Now I know that you really are one brick short of a load.


----------



## JenyEliza

feduptaxpayer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?  Just like if the British Crown hadn't starved out all the Irish Catholics and stolen their homes and land, I wouldn't be American.
> 
> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.  Even though it meant my family were indentured servants upon arrival (to pay for their passage on the ship across the Atlantic--that is, those who didn't die of dysentery during the trip and made into fish food).
> 
> Think about that for a bit, would ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that this guy knows how to think. And he is quite good at showing how ignorant and rude he can be. I guess that somethings just come natural to him.
Click to expand...


Apparenly stupid is his SOP.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JenyEliza said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I'm IRISH, not BRITISH.
> 
> Learn the difference.  They are two different islands.  Completely separated by water.
> 
> You stupidfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your slimy Irish ancestors made their way to this continent they were under *BRITISH RULE.* so SUCK ON IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off you stupid illterate greasy WOP!
> 
> SUCK ON THAT....
Click to expand...



Geez Jeny, you took the words right out of my mouth. Your good.


----------



## JenyEliza

feduptaxpayer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your slimy Irish ancestors made their way to this continent they were under *BRITISH RULE.* so SUCK ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off you stupid illterate greasy WOP!
> 
> SUCK ON THAT....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Jeny, you took the words right out of my mouth. Your good.
Click to expand...


  Thanks.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

JenyEliza said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If slaves hadn't been transported across the Atlantic, you wouldn't be an American would you?  Just like if the British Crown hadn't starved out all the Irish Catholics and stolen their homes and land, I wouldn't be American.
> 
> Me, I'm pretty grateful (in a twisted kind of way) that England starved my family off the island and on to bigger, better things.  Even though it meant my family were indentured servants upon arrival (to pay for their passage on the ship across the Atlantic--that is, those who didn't die of dysentery during the trip and made into fish food).
> 
> Think about that for a bit, would ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that this guy knows how to think. And he is quite good at showing how ignorant and rude he can be. I guess that somethings just come natural to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparenly stupid is his SOP.
Click to expand...



Plus much more.    He truly is one brick short of a load.


----------



## JenyEliza

feduptaxpayer said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that this guy knows how to think. And he is quite good at showing how ignorant and rude he can be. I guess that somethings just come natural to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparenly stupid is his SOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus much more.    He truly is one brick short of a load.
Click to expand...


He's missing WAY more than just one brick.


----------



## Kalam

feduptaxpayer said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, that's what would have happened.
> 
> This isn't an ideal world.  Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an "ideal world" Europe wouldn't have gang raped Africa in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read what was written above? Read it again, one brick short of a load. At least the Europeans brought some semblance of civility to people whom killed one another and  ate each other for dinner. Your such an ignorant fella. Does it come natural to you? Yup.
Click to expand...


Imperialist nonsense. By extension of your logic, you should be thankful that the Caliphate extended into Spain and introduced some semblance of religious tolerance to people who fought one another and burned each other to death over accusations of "witchcraft."

_"They go on Shore to rob and plunder; they see an harmless People, are entertained with Kindness, they give the Country a new Name, they take formal Possession of it for the King, they set up a rotten Plank or a Stone for a Memorial, they murder two or three Dozen of the Natives, bring away a Couple more by Force for a Sample, return home, and get their Pardon. Here commences a New Dominion acquired with a Title by Divine Right . . . the Earth reeking with the Blood of its Inhabitants."_​


----------



## Dr Grump

feduptaxpayer said:


> Well I don't think that when white South Africans ran the country there was any necklacing going on. From my understanding, it was the whites who settled and built and developed the land and it was the blacks that immigrated to white ruled South Africa from surrounding countries to look for work which was readily available for them. They were not slaves brought in and forced to work in South Africa. They could come and go.
> All I am saying here is why are politicians and the media so quiet about what the blacks are now doing to whites. I thought that the game plan was to turn over power to the blacks and in return they would run the country themselves, not to exact revenge.




There was plenty of necklacing going on in South Africa during apartheid. Being an ignorant prick, you think this is a black and white thing. It's not. It's a cultural thing. There are two white races, a coloured 'race', an 'Indian' race, then we get into the native Africans themselves, which are mainly divided into the Xhosa and Zulu....but even amongst those two, there are sub tribes, and even sub-sub tribes....


----------



## pinqy

feduptaxpayer said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have evidence that it's the Blacks in power..the government...that is committing these crimes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go do an internet search and type in anything that may relate to racism against whites in South Africa. Even youtube can give you the information you want by going there and typing in the samething. That is where I found and got most of my information.
Click to expand...

So in other words, no, you don't.  I don't have access to youtube, so I can't look up anything on youtube.  And yes I'm aware of plenty of racism (on all sides) and of attacks targetted against Whites.  What I am NOT aware of is official government sanction or acts by the government enforcing any racists policies.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

pinqy said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have evidence that it's the Blacks in power..the government...that is committing these crimes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go do an internet search and type in anything that may relate to racism against whites in South Africa. Even youtube can give you the information you want by going there and typing in the samething. That is where I found and got most of my information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, no, you don't.  I don't have access to youtube, so I can't look up anything on youtube.  And yes I'm aware of plenty of racism (on all sides) and of attacks targetted against Whites.  What I am NOT aware of is official government sanction or acts by the government enforcing any racists policies.
Click to expand...



In other words, I go by what information I receive from other websites and youtube. I am sure that the government doesn't make it official but most likely is sanctioning it in some way just like in Zimbabwe(Rhodesia)where the problem apparently exists also. There have been thousands upon thousands of whites who have left both countries because of the intolerable conditions and obvious racism going on towards whites and no doubt with the governments blessing.


----------

